# Kinh nghiệm điều trị viêm tai giữa cấp ở trẻ em hạn chế kháng sinh



## Ovixbaby (5/1/21)

VIÊM TAI GIỮA
Viêm tai giữa rất đa dạng và có nhiều nguyên nhân dẫn đến viêm tai giữa






1. Nghi ngờ:
- Có bé chỉ âm thầm chảy mũi
- Có bé chỉ ngạt mũi nhiều đi khám bác sĩ thấy có dịch trong tai
- Có bé mũi nhiều, ba mẹ rửa mũi gây viêm tai giữa
- Nhưng có bé lại biểu hiện rất rõ ràng, rầm rộ như sốt, chảy mủ tai
- Có bé viêm tai giữa nhưng mỗi lần lại có triệu chứng khác nhau
- Có bé tái đi tái lại do đi trẻ bị lây từ các bạn
- Có bé đau tai, gãi tai, lắc đầu, kêu như ruồi bay trong tai ( bé lớn)

2. Nguyên nhân
Có nhiều nguyên nhân như virus, vi khuẩn, do trào ngược dạ dày thực quản dẫn đến tái đi tái lại viêm tai giữa, bố hút thuốc lá...






3. Thăm khám - chẩn đoán - phân loại
- Viêm tai giữa được chia làm 3 loại:
+ Viêm tai giữa thanh dịch
+ Viêm tai giữa xung huyết
+ Viêm tai giữa cấp ứ mủ
- Chẩn đoán:
+ Viêm tai giữa thanh dịch ( ứ dịch) màng nhĩ lõm hoặc bình thường, dịch trong tai trong hoặc màu vàng chanh. Viêm tai giữa thanh dịch không có vi khuẩn, màng nhĩ không có dấu hiệu viêm, bé không đau tai, không sốt, màng nhĩ không đỏ. Không có chỉ định điều trị bằng bất kỳ thuốc nào. Sau 3 tháng tự hết dịch
+ Viêm tai giữa xung huyết theo dõi 48h Bác Sĩ khám lại và quyết định có dùng kháng sinh điều trị hay không
+ Viêm tai giữa cấp tính ( cấp mủ): có nhiễm trùng trong tai giữa ( nhiễm virus hoặc vi khuẩn), có thể dùng kháng sinh hoặc không dùng kháng sinh. Dấu hiệu thăm khám: màng nhĩ căng phồng, có mủ hoặc dịch đục sau màng nhĩ. Có dấu hiệu viêm cấp tính: sốt, đau tai, màng nhĩ đỏ. Có chỉ định dùng kháng sinh trong một số trường hợp. Hoặc có thể thủng màng nhĩ gây chảy mủ ra tai ngoài






4. Điều trị viêm tai giữa cấp
- TE dưới 6 tháng bắt buộc phải dùng kháng sinh
- TE 6 tháng -2 tuổi thường phải dùng kháng sinh trong thực tế theo dõi mặc dù bé bị nhẹ như bị một tai, sốt dưới 39 độ, bé đau ít hoặc không đau...
+ TE trên 2 tuổi bị viêm nhẹ, bị một tai, sốt dưới 39 độ, đau ít theo dõi 48h kể từ khi có triệu chứng. Dùng giảm đau tai giữa như Paracetamol, Ibuprofen, nhỏ tai Otipax ( chỉ dùng khi màng nhĩ chưa thủng).
+ Nặng: đau nhiều, quấy khóc, mệt, phờ phạc, đau hai bên tai. Sốt trên 39 độ. Điều trị kháng sinh ngay.





Kháng sinh hiệu quả với viêm tai giữa: Clamoxyl, Aumentin liều 90mg nhân với cân nặng thực tế chia 3 lần trong ngày. TE dưới 2 tuổi dùng 10 ngày. TE trên 2 tuổi dùng 7 ngày ( chưa chảy mủ tai), chảy mủ tai dùng 10 ngày. Đau dữ dội, màng nhĩ căng phồng dùng giảm đau uống Paracetamol, Ibuprofen, nhỏ Otipax





+ Điều trị thất bại, tái phát, dị ứng cần điều trị chuyên sâu.
+ Thủng nhĩ, mạn tính đặt ống thông có thể dùng kháng sinh nhỏ Ciprofloxacin, Phosphomycin...( Viêm cấp không dùng kháng sinh nhỏ tai)
+ Viêm tai giữa ứ mủ kháng sinh đáp ứng kém bắt buộc phải cần can thiệp ngoại khoa: chích mủ, đặt ống thông
+ Tai giữa mạn tính tái đi tái lại đi khám bác sĩ kiểm tra hệ miễn dịch
+ Vi khuẩn kháng thuốc phải làm sạch ổ mủ, cấy tìm vi khuẩn và kháng sinh nhạy cảm
+ Viêm mạn tính, biến chứng phải phẫu thuật

5. Phòng ngừa
- Điều trị tốt viêm mũi, xoang, họng
- Tiêm phòng đầy đủ như Phế cầu, HI trong 5in1, 6in1.






OVIX – Dung dịch vệ sinh tai mũi họng, hỗ trợ kháng viêm tai, mũi, họng.
Hotline: 0348966862

http://ovixbaby.com

Ship hàng toàn quốc


----------



## Hà Lan (10/1/21)

Viêm tai giữa thanh dịch không có vi khuẩn, màng nhĩ không có dấu hiệu viêm, bé không đau tai, không sốt, màng nhĩ không đỏ


----------

